# عندي بدروم فيه 450 رشاش



## AHMADBHIT (13 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عندي بدروم فية 450 رشاش وباقي المبني صناديق 
في الحاله دي اضع مقاس المواسير كام علما ان الماسورة الرئيسئه جايه من المضخة والمواسير في حاله ordinary hazard اخر مقاس المواسير حوالي 275 رشلش


----------



## AHMADBHIT (16 أغسطس 2015)

اين انتم ياخبراء الاطفاء


----------



## m.elmostafa (26 ديسمبر 2017)

المهندس المحترم 
معنى وجود 450 رشاش فى بدروم ودرجة الخطورة متوسطة ذلك يعنى ان مساحة البدروم تقريبا 5400 متر مربع ولذا يجب اتباع الاتى :
1- تقسيم البدروم قطاعين حرين بحيث لا يتعدى قطاع الحريق الواحد 5000 متر مربع.
2- عمل صاعد واحد وتقسيمه الى منطقتين ( 2 zone ) لكل منطقة يجب الا تتعددى 4630 متر مربع 
وبهذا يعتبر القبو منطقتين مختلفتين ويكتفى بخط رئيسى 6 بوصه.


----------

